# Refined Detail - 1st Studio Post! Tackling the JamSport Focus RS



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

This was completed a couple of days before Ford Fair, but only able to post it now! I hope to get a few more write ups that have been posted elsewhere up on here soon too.










Been a long time coming on this one! Time to give the JamSport RS a tidy up ahead of Ford Fair.

You'll have to excuse the missing trim bits - these were off being made into carbon versions 

I enrolled the help of a mate and fellow detailer to get this completed in a day. Between us we spent 18 hours on the car.

On with the write up:

The before photos don't really show how dirty and contaminated it was tbh!! With a good percentage of its mileage racked up on track it was covered in rubber, tar and brake pads / dust. As well as its fair share of swirls.
































































Prerinsed with Autosmart Hazsafe to make a start on breaking down the traffic film, whilst this was dwelling the tyres and arches were cleaned and degreased with Autosmart G101 then all of it rinsed off.

Wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution and various brushes.

Paintwork was then washed with Autosmart Duet and Refined Detail wash mitt via 2 bucket method and grit guards before being rinsed off and dried with Refined Detail waffle weave cloths.

Then on to the decontamination stages! First up, tar deposits removed with Autosmart Tardis, next up remove the iron filings with Iron Cut and finally a thorough claying session with Bilt Hamber soft and Sonus Green with Meguiars Last Touch as lube.

By this point it was already looking a whole lot better:










With the sun hiding behind clouds all day we rolled it into the unit and got it under halogens to inspect the condition of the paintwork. In general light to moderate swirls and a few RDS thrown in - we would be aiming to remove near enough all the swirls and restore the gloss, leaving only the deeper RDS as we only had the day on it.

Various pad / polish combos were tried, I settled on Menzerna 203s on a 3M yellow pad via rotary for the main panels, whilst Tom tackled the bumpers, skirts, lights, spoiler, rear diffuser etc with Menzerna 106FA on a Chemical Guys Orange Hexlogic Pad via the DA.

Couple of 50/50's:




























Tom got some great results from the lights too:










to:










and the headlights (no before):










Once the initial polishing stages were complete it was all glazed with Poorboys White Diamond. LSP of choice was FK 1000P. Wheels were also sealed with this.

Exhausts were polished with Autosol and wire wool. Glass cleaned with Autosmart Glass Clear.

Tom tackled the interior (no pics :|) whilst I set about the engine bay (Autosmart G101, various brushes and cloths. Plastics dressed with Aerospace 303 and metalwork with Autosmart Tango) Rubbish pic due to poor light 










Tyres dressed with Autosmart Highstyle, few other little details addressed, job done :thumbs:

Rolled back out the unit at just before 7pm:


















































































You may have also seen it mentioned in the projects section of Performance Ford Magazine:










Thanks for looking,

Richard @ Refined Detail


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice fella,and great result's:thumb:

Any pic's with the carbon bit's back on


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice detail. Liked the car better with the black rims rather than the green ones.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! - It's used hard as I'm sure most people are aware, so it was more a case of tidying it up rather than aiming for any large amounts of correction - I think we managed this - received a lot of positive comments at Ford Fair anyway.

No pics of it with the carbon on I'm afraid as this was fitted the night before Ford Fair, and the detail was carried out a couple of days prior to this. There are various ones floating around on the net though I'm sure!

The green wheels are track wheels only - they got sealed on the day too as they got delivered back from the sprayshop whilst we were there.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats awsome man gd work i have just done a white car and its a pain you see so much contamination lol do you know how much bph shes got??


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

You do indeed! A lot of iron filings etc too. This one had a lot of baked on brake dust etc too from the large amount of track action it sees.

IIRC it's running ~450bhp.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Rich, cracking effort and welcome on board as a supporter mate:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job car looks ace


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there super car


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a weapon,nice :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw this on their Facebook page. Looks great.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! Good to hear somebody had seen this elsewhere before now! 

If anybody's into the whole Facebook thing, I have a page too which can be found here :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely job and a weapon of a car! Nice first post mate.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I "know" the JamSport guys from ClioSport.net where they do a lot of work for Clio owners. Great guys by all accounts.

Work is awesome as well on the Foci  :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cracking job. Love the pic of the article with the meguiars advert saying "we only use meguiars" Erm actually you dont !! :lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps.

Yeh the gang at JamSport are sound and know their stuff! Done a couple of their cars now :thumb:

The magazine article made me laugh as well with the Megs ad :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very tidy work


----------

